# immediate 12/12 from start - what size pots?



## md.apothecary (May 5, 2008)

I have about 21 plants from unknown sources, and some are nice looking, 4 of the top ones are going to go into a hydro system, the others i was going to put into small pots.

What is the smallest pot I can get away with and have them go straight into 12/12 light cycle. These are really very small little guys/gals at the moment. A couple inches tall. They're going to go directly under an HPS. However, I was hoping 16oz cups would be suffice through the entire grow? I simply don't have the space for a huge grow, and obviously most will probably turn out to be males, but I wanted to go ahead and get them flower ASAP.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## isthatjohnstamos (May 6, 2008)

i did my 12/12 from the start in gallon milk jugs cut in half and the roots barely put a dent in the available room.  I would say some 2 liter bottle cut in half would be fine.  The plant i grew under 12/12 only got to be around 16 inches tall so the root system isnt that complex.


----------



## LowRider (May 6, 2008)

Who the guy that did the spinach can?  Its in the grow journal thread i believe.  He got about 2ft it looked like no more I'd say.  he got some nice looking bud to.  if i was you make sure you can tie some string on your walls some how, to help support the weight of the plant as it gets bigger.


----------



## thc is good for me (May 6, 2008)

The regular plants like 1 gallon of dirt for each foot of growth so if your plants are only going to get 16 inches tall Like STAMOS said.   I guess you need about 1-2 gallon pots. Cut the tops off of some milk jugs that would work good and would also be cheap dont forget to cut holes in the bottem. You could also try those 3 liter value soda bottles not sure if they sell them where you live but those would work and take up even less room that milk jugs.


----------



## Kupunakane (May 6, 2008)

Yo Ho Shipmate,
  I have to agree :yeahthat: with that, however to maximize the use of the space available, and to have the most potting soil in your restricted size containers.
you might want to consider small square containers, just my $0.02

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## snuggles (May 6, 2008)

I have done a whole grow in these but it was darn close, and they were indicas with about 6 to 8 week flower periods. These are clones right? You do realize that growing from seed right into flower may mess them up a bit? And they really need some veg to get sexually mature, it can be done but it's a bit tougher IMO. IMO this could affect your yield.

Also keep in mind that your nutrient watering duties will be much more involved and frequent if you use small pots, especially in flower.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 6, 2008)

I'd use 2 gal pots/bags. I had a plant get almost 3 ft on 12/12 from seed.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 6, 2008)

if you supercrop now and flower keeping the light low a 2 lt soda bottle cut 3/4 the way up will suffice. read the link in my sig on plant stretch, the SC will REALLY help on this type of grow.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 6, 2008)

Don't mean to rain on your parade, however...

Since you do not have space for a huge grow, why don't you get rid of some of these and plant them in containers that will give them enough room to develop?  I believe that one is better off with fewer larger plants that they can take care of right, rather than 2 dozen smaller ones that are squeezed together and you may have to water twice a day.  And why 12/12 from seed?

One of the things that I have figured out over the past several years is that (in general) it does not matter how many plants you have in a given space, you are only going to get x number of grams out of x number of sq ft with x watts of light.  In other words, more plants squeezed into a too small space is not going to give you more bud, especially if you are a beginner.  I would keep 8-10 plants and hope for 4 girls.  Remember, that the most vigorous, larger plants are often males.


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 6, 2008)

> And why 12/12 from seed?



Why not ?


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 6, 2008)

^ agreed. IME, planting on 6 inch centers filling beyond the recommended footprint, using mylar, supercropping, flowering with little veg time, and having everything fall into place will yeild more in the two months and a week to fill out into nothing but a bunch of fat colas...having clones cut and filling the space agian right after chop will save almost a month off of grow time. meaning you can fit more cycles in in a yr equaling not only a bigger yeild each chop to begin with but more harvests a yr! 

When Im doing indoors- thats how I do it. But to each his own!


----------



## md.apothecary (May 6, 2008)

Hahaha

Thanks for hte info peeps.... I am looking into the square containers, this is actually what I have more of around the house. As for being a beginner, i am not, considering i just put off 1/2 a lb on my last grow from a strain i created (and only one plant). These seeds are just some unknown and unlabeled seeds I had lying around, they were outside for a while but the lawn guys might suspect them if they were a little larger. 

As for strengthening the plants, I ALWAYS use a 6" fan to move the stems and strengthen them up. Very good way to get a nice sturdy plant naturally. 

To be honest, I planted 24 seeds, not expecting more than half to pop up, and had 21 come up! Before I knew it, they were already good size seedlings. They're a;; in peat pellets now and roots are growing out of them. I am going to put them in a container later today.

Oh, btw, there are people who grow straight from seed to 12/12 all the time, and there are people who do the same with clones, it's a matter of preference, but I have seen it done with good success. And MOST people that I have seen do it, have done it in less space than I have and with fluorescent lighting in a rubbermaid tub, which I am using an HPS and a closet built for growing.  I should have some fun with it... 



fyi, it's not about the yield, but the growing. I like having something growing, I could care less about the yield this time around. 8.25oz is more than enough from my last one to keep me held over a while.


----------



## snuggles (May 6, 2008)

I've seen 12/12 from seed too, some turn out good some not so good. Good luck with that, are you doing a journal? I also didn't want to seem like I was telling you stuff you didn't already know, I know you have been growing for a bit. I however agree with HG, ToA has a good point too about the clones versus seed and he is right. I just think it's going to be harder to grow from 12/12 than from a small veg period into 12/12. Let us know what happens, I wanna see it in action done by someone with some experience.

This is also one of those threads that really shows that there are many ways to do things when growing MJ. None are right and none are wrong IMO.


----------



## Dubbaman (May 6, 2008)

Im doing a 12/12 seed grow now wiht my 30 seeds thread, it can and has and wll be done  but the onely thing im really stuck on is what ratio of nutes to go about using. i was thinking that since they are in plain top soil they id be able to get away with something like a 5-10-10 for them through the grow, any one disagree or have a better mix for from seed flowering.


----------



## Cali*Style (May 6, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> I've seen 12/12 from seed too, some turn out good some not so good. Good luck with that, are you doing a journal? I also didn't want to seem like I was telling you stuff you didn't already know, I know you have been growing for a bit. I however agree with HG, ToA has a good point too about the clones versus seed and he is right. I just think it's going to be harder to grow from 12/12 than from a small veg period into 12/12. Let us know what happens, I wanna see it in action done by someone with some experience.
> 
> This is also one of those threads that really shows that there are many ways to do things when growing MJ. None are right and none are wrong IMO.



Agreed. I am playing with new methods myself. I recently decided to bring some stuff indoors. I am going to experiment with different lighting situations as well as seedlings versus clones.

IMHO, thinking outside of the box can be a good thing. Personal success is measured by personal enjoyment, in my opinion.


----------



## snuggles (May 6, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> Im doing a 12/12 seed grow now wiht my 30 seeds thread, it can and has and wll be done  but the onely thing im really stuck on is what ratio of nutes to go about using. i was thinking that since they are in plain top soil they id be able to get away with something like a 5-10-10 for them through the grow, any one disagree or have a better mix for from seed flowering.


 
The nute question also came to me when I thought about 12/12 from seed. The plants are so young how and when do you start feeding them. If they are indicas they miss out on 3 weeks of food in some instances and for some that's half their flowering period. I think lots have people have done well with it, IMO I just think it would cause someone like me more headaches than joy that's all. There is a lot of thought that has to be put into it, and the water schedule will be insane towards the end...I like to make things easy on myself I have lots of plants, a business, a house, etc. so anything that I can make easier I try and do.

I would love to see MD do it, he might have a thing or two to teach us.

Nice journal BTW dubbaman.

I also like that ToA has that link, it's good stuff and when I get the time I will definitely try the method...I also agree with trying new things, it's fun.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 6, 2008)

im going to be adding photos to that link- if its hard for anyone to understand.

 i will show exactly what to do- will be updating that thread any minute...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 6, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> ^ agreed. IME, planting on 6 inch centers filling beyond the recommended footprint, using mylar, supercropping, flowering with little veg time, and having everything fall into place will yeild more in the two months and a week to fill out into nothing but a bunch of fat colas...having clones cut and filling the space agian right after chop will save almost a month off of grow time. meaning you can fit more cycles in in a yr equaling not only a bigger yeild each chop to begin with but more harvests a yr!
> 
> When Im doing indoors- thats how I do it. But to each his own!



I do understand that there are alot of people that do it--there is a thread on this on another forum that is 73 pages long.  And what you are talking about is rather different than what the poster was talking about.  He was going immediately to 12/12 with no veg time.  He was not supercropping, he was talking about 16 oz cups, not 6" pots, no mention of clones...  I think that 12/12 with clones is quite different than 12/12 from seed.  You are dealing with sexually mature plants that you know are all female.  I just see seedlings as problematic--weeding out the males without disturbing the girls too much, constantly watering.  The plants have to be sexually mature before they are going to go into flowering (no matter when you put them in 12/12), so I don't understand not putting them in 24/7 for at least awhile.


----------



## Dubbaman (May 6, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> The nute question also came to me when I thought about 12/12 from seed. The plants are so young how and when do you start feeding them.


 
Really from what I'm seeing this time with it ill be able to start feeding any time now i choose to wait until the cotyledon leaves fell off or were totally yellow I'm also planning on only starting them on a half strength mix for the fist 3 weeks and then up it by 1/4 at a time till full doses.


----------



## Crazy Horse (May 6, 2008)

I did 12/12 from seed twice and had poor results. Too much stretch! But it also depends alot on the strain.


----------



## md.apothecary (May 6, 2008)

I think I will do a journal once I get things up and running. Unfortunately, lowes.com said they had the soil (jungle growth) that I was looking for, but they did not have it in my store. Soooo.... I couldn't transplant today. I am going to have to find another soil to go with, unfortunately, here, we have NOTHING in the way of good soil, and ordering now would take way too long to get something in my hands before these things go crazy. 

Might have to make something myself. ... 

But I will keep things posted as far as when I get the journal going.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 7, 2008)

He was going immediately to 12/12 with no veg time. He was not supercropping, he was talking about 16 oz cups, not 6" pots, no mention of clones...



you TOTALLY missed what i said.

i said WITH the use of supercropping, little OR no veg time, planting on 6 inch centers *not* 6 inch containers and cutting clones _for the next round_ *after *he fills his space with females he will yeild something nice. thats why you can overcrowd some now while growth is minimal then weed out the males in a few weeks by then final placement for a scrog would be good.

keeping the light low and having an even canopy he will fill the space with dense colas. 

and you will not have to water 2 times a day everyday,sorry. if your plants are _monsters_ maybe...


----------



## snuggles (May 7, 2008)

I think you have me sold on my next grow, you know I'm down right now...it's getting tough I have the itch LOL. I figure since I got nothing going it might be a good time to plan. IMO I have been growing my plants too big anyways. 

Good thread by the way, I have some planning to do for when I come back.


----------



## md.apothecary (May 7, 2008)

Personally, for me, BIG plants are a lot of work. I wanted to try something a bit different. i did a grow with two white rhinos in the past that were vegged a couple weeks then put into flower both turned out to be female and put off a few grams each, which was suffice for my needs at that time. Now, with that experience and big grow experience, I wanted to do multiple little guys straight from the start to see just how big they do get with this type of grow. Mostly curiousity... something new, something fun...


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 7, 2008)

> I wanted to do multiple little guys straight from the start to see just how big they do get with this type of grow. Mostly curiousity... something new, something fun


... 

Lotsa fun !


----------

